# Wuji Standing - From the old Blog



## Xue Sheng (Sep 27, 2016)

Wuji Standing - From the old Blog


----------



## jameschen (Feb 4, 2019)

wuji standing need relax more , like goose feathers in the wind


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 4, 2019)

very nice!
similar when drawing a katana there is a drill for meditative timing, every time you think to grab the sword to cut your enemy you are already too late, you then end up spending more time meditating than drawing the sword.


----------

